# Cypripedium acaule in Newfoundland



## toddybear (Jun 20, 2008)

Our slipper season has finally started. This year I've seen more C. acaule than ever before. last year was great but this year is stunning! Here are a bunch of pics. This is the first year I've seen this pale-pouched form and in the area I walk, I found 3 plants like this.


----------



## Heather (Jun 20, 2008)

Those are AWESOME! The second photo is phenomenal!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 20, 2008)

Awesome shots Todd. It is so cool that slippers BEGIN to flower in late June for you guys - although I wouldn't want to endure your winters. Do you carry black cloth into the field to get those black backgrounds? 

Wonderful! Please also post shots of the various parviflorum varieties as they come into flower.


----------



## toddybear (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a black square of cardboard I put behind the orchid....it's starting to get a little worn after 3 years of use!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 20, 2008)

Heather said:


> Those are AWESOME! The second photo is phenomenal!


I second that! The others are very good, also.


----------



## Rick (Jun 20, 2008)

In general the darker ones are darker than the ones I see this far south. Very pretty.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful! The second one is exceptional. From the surrounding plants it looks like these acaule get a large amount of sun?

Ron


----------



## toddybear (Jun 21, 2008)

Ours grow in full sun or reasonable shade but the largest clumps seem to be in the sunny spots. Old burn-overs are the best habitat...mixed among the blueberries!


----------



## chippybug10 (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree, those are much darker than the flowers I've seen around here. All of the ones I've seen are a pale pink. 
Great pics btw!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2008)

Is the 3rd one possibly a natural hybrid?


----------



## dustywoman (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful!!!:drool: And the photos are exceptional. 

Guess, I'd better take me & my camera for a walk in the woods here in Maine to see what's out there. I might be too late, though.......


----------



## swamprad (Jun 22, 2008)

Stupendous! Great shots, Todd!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 22, 2008)

excellent pictures! all of those are darker than just about any I've seen around here...


----------



## toddybear (Jun 22, 2008)

Eric, the pale one can't be a hybrid as there are no other slippers around to hybridize with!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2008)

It's just that the lateral petals are so much shorter than the dark ones?


----------



## toddybear (Jun 23, 2008)

There is actually quite a lot of variation, but I agree the more horizonatal stance and shortness of the pale form are a bit unusual. The other two plants I found should be open by the end of the week. I'll see if they have a similar effect.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 24, 2008)

Beautiful photos Todd! I still haven't been out hunting here yet. But I bet they're late here too...everything else is this year...


----------

